# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Fallimento

## marco.M

Buongiorno a tutti....una srl ha ricevuto 3 istanze di fallimento: la prima il 01/06/2006, la seconda il 27/09/2006 e la terza il 05/10/2006. Per la prima istanza l'udienza pre fallimentare si è tenuta il 3 Ottobre fissata e in quella sede c'è stato l'accordo tra debitore e creditore il quale ha firmato l'atto di desistenza. Per le altre due istanze l'udienza pre fallimentare è stata fissata per il 15/05/2007. La questione è la seguente: secondo voi per l'udienza di maggio si applica il vecchio rito (riforma entrata in vigore il 16 luglio 2006) in quanto si fa riferimento alla prima istanza di fallimento, ovvero si applica il nuovo rito?
Se si dovesse applicare il nuovo rito (come io credo e, soprattutto, spero) cosa s'intende per capitale investito?
Ringrazio chiunque mi voglia dare una risposta

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Da un punto di vista del rito fallimentare da applicare, credo che debbano essere applicate le nuove norme.  
Per riguarda l'espressione "capitale investito" non si pu&#242; non sottolineare che questa &#232; la vecchia espressione utilizzata dal legislatore fallimentare. La Cassazione con sentenza 4783/1983 stabil&#236; che per "capitale investito" si intendeva ogni investimento effettuato dall'imprenditore per l'acquisto di macchinari e di merci, per l'allestimento di negozi e di impianti, anche se frutto del cosidetto autofinanziamento. In altri termini, esso consisteva nella quantit&#224; di ricchezza immessa nell'attivit&#224; commerciale. 
Oggi, invece, il legislatore della riforma, parla di "investimenti aziendali"che devono essere superiori a 300.000 Euro, per far scattare il presupposto del fallimento, almeno questa &#232; una delle ipotesi. Ebbene, considerato che al di l&#224; dell'espressione letterale utilizzata, gli investimenti aziandali si identificano con il capitale investito, che rappresenta l'insieme di tutti i beni economici materiali e immateriali, nonch&#232; i servizi utilizzati nell'impresa per attuare la produzione, non si pu&#242; non ammettere che in questa prospettiva, gli investimenti aziendali si identificano con gli elementi dell'attivo patrimoniale fisso e circolante.  
Per un approfondimento segnaliamo un apposito studio condotto dalla Fondazione Pacioli, disponibile a quest'indirizzo:  http://www.fondazionelucapacioli.it/...emid=156&par=#

----------


## marco.M

Grazie per la precisa e puntuale risposta.
Buon lavoro

----------


## marco.M

Il comma 9 dell'art. 15 dice "non si fa luogo alla dichiarazione di fallimento se l'ammontare dei debiti scaduti e non pagati risultanti dagli atti dell'istruttoria pre fallimentare è complessivamente inferiore ad  25.000....".
All'udienza pre fallimentare non devo portare alcuna documentazione contabile/fiscale, quindi deduco che il limite di  25.000 si riferisce solo alle istanze fallimentari depositate alla data dell'udienza e non all'intera posizione debitoria della società.
Deduco male?
Grazie per la collaborazione

----------


## Enrico Larocca

S&#236;, esatto. Nei fallimenti su istanza dei creditori, &#232; sulla scorta delle loro domande di insinuazione al passivo depositate e dell'importo delle stesse - che ovviamente vanno riferite unitariamente al soggetto istante - che si stabilisce la condizione di procedibilit&#224; fallimentare, che al minimo deve essere di 25.000 Euro.

----------

